# Anyone get BFN on 13DPT that changed to BFP 14DPT +?



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Just wondering (am going  )

Tested last few days, yesterday got very faint line, today (13DPT) nothing. Just wondered if anyone else got BFN on 13DPT but went on to get BFP on 14DPT or even after??

BBT still high, only light bleeding now (since 9DPT).

Thanks Spoony


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've read of so many ladies who've tested early, even at 13dpt and got a BFN and then gone on to get a BFP on 14dpt.

I hope your raised BBT is a good sign but you also have to remember that in a natural cycle, it's the release of progesterone following ovulation that raises the temp.....and with IVF you are on progesterone support which will also raise your temp and because you're still on it, unlike in a natural cycle where it would plateau & then drop if not pg, with the progesterone support, it's not going to be the same....so whilst it's promising, I wouldn't put too much on your temps when having IVF as completely different.

Glad to hear the bleeding is only light...again, many women get some spotting/bleeding so keeping fingers and toes crossed for you !!

Is it a pee or blood test tomorrow ?

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

hi Natasha

It's a pee test, I didn't know that about BBT, was clinging onto that. Hey ho!  

At least I'll know tomorrow (well I hope anyway!) Can the drugs delay a period if it's BFN?
Spoony x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there 

The drugs can sometimes delay your AF but not always hun. Lots of luck for your test tomorrow   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks. Am sat in tears again, I can't bear this not knowing, this is our only shot. x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oooh hun, hang in there.......you just never know what tomorrow will bring !  I do know how hard it is 

You did say you got a very faint +ve yesterday didn't you, so it could just a late implanter.

Don't give up hope yet.......    

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Babyspoons - Yes that happened to me too!!!!  I did a test on monday (offical test dat is thurs) I got a very faint pos after doing the test in the afternoon (but I had drunk nothing all day)  I decided to repeat the test the next morning as HCG levels are supposed to be higher in the morning.  However inview of faint pos, I drank loads and loads that afternoon and before I went to bed and so unine the next morning was actually less concentrated than the previous afternoon (TMI) anyway did my second clear blue test and I thought it was negative (was guttered of course)  Went to the shop and bought x2 first reponse tests ( I hear these are more reliable?) anyway I got a really faint positive again.  I retested this am with my second first reponse test (always buy packs of two!!!!!) and the line is getting darker.  So please do not give up hope your wee may not have been as concentrated ashe first on!!!!  Let us know how you get on tomorrow when you retest xxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Hun

I'll let you know tomorrow. I feel another long night coming on! x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Angel Baby, that makes me feel better I faint +ve yesterday confused me.

Congratulations to you too!!!!    

Thanks again girls .x


----------



## *Sharon* (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Babyspoons,

I tested on day 13 and got a -ive result but went on to get a BFP the following day OTD unfortunately i had a m/c at 7 wks so don't give up yet honey.

Good luck for tomorrow 

Sharon


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Official test day - BFN.    

No AF but I can feel it coming.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry 

Look after yourself & DH
Take care
Natasha


----------

